# Peacocks in Flight



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

A few nice pictures of peacocks in flight...http://www.arkinspace.com/2014/05/peacocks-in-flight-its-quite-sight.html


​


----------



## Ina (Jun 13, 2014)

Sea, When we bought our log cabin, it hadn't been live in for many years. As it was May when we moved in, it was still coolish, and the cabin had an old fashion attic fan in it. We opened all the windows on the first night, and turned on that lovely old fan, and tiredly fell into bed. 
At about 3:00am. we were jerked out sleep by the screaming of what sounded like several women. All of us ran outside to find that the really big oak tree that canopied our cabin also served as the rousting and nesting home for about six gorgeous peacocks. They screamed all night, and every night until we found the owners. About three weeks. :holymoly::tapfoot:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

Lol, interesting story Ina!   I can't say that I know how they sound, but they are gorgeous!


----------



## Ina (Jun 13, 2014)

Sometime I'll tell you about the herd of goats that thought this was there home too. But I think it's time for me to get ready for bed.fftobed::zz:


----------



## Mollie (Jun 25, 2014)

These photographs are really nice to see. I have never seen Peacocks in flight before.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lol, interesting story Ina!   I can't say that I know how they sound, but they are gorgeous!



Sea,  The only way I can say what their sound is like is "RAUCOUS" !  It's terrible.

There are some that live up the hill from me and I found one on my roof for a few moments  one day.

Some folks love them and others hate them.  The males' beauty is offset by their habits; they destroy your flowers

and don't give a rat's a$$ where they crap.  The world is their toilet.


----------



## Raven (Jun 25, 2014)

Amazing pictures.  I have seen them strutting around at a nature park but never in flight.


----------



## Rainee (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful birds .. have seen them in Wales also London... they have them wild down in Launceston in Tasmania.. when they open their 
feathers they are beautiful beyond description.. but they say about this one is that the groom wears the wedding dress isn`t it pretty?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2014)

Love that photo Rainee, thanks for sharing it!


----------

